# 90 Years Young & Lands 27" Red 8.5 lbs



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

My longtime good friend and barber, Charlie Kerr, takes his 90 year old father-in-law, Peter Glencoe, "Pete", fishing almost every week, or as often as he can. Pete has fished all of his life and is still an avid fisherman; born and raised in W. Virginia, he grew up fishing the lakes and streams of the hill country. Now a longtime resident of Pensacola, he is a determined saltwater angler.

Yesterday, Charlie and Pete went to the Bob Sykes for some action. Pete, armed with a "light" weight Shakespere rod wound with 12 lb test mono and using live LYs, hung into what must have seemed to him like the titanic. After a tremendous and valiantfight on the Red's part, and with Charlie standing by holding his breath, Pete ultimately was triumpant in landing this wonderful, and legal, Redfish. Measured 27" on the legal stick, and weighed in at 8.5 lbs. WOW!

Yeah man, that's fishing. And that is what I want to be doing when I get to be 90 years young. Way to go Pete! :bowdown












Let Pete know what you think of his catch. He'll love to hear your comments.

Thanks,


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

awesome report!


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Woohooooo.... That is AWESOME!!! Great RED!!! 

Thanks for sharing!!











Danggggggg Mitch... how did you rack up 995 visits already???... :doh







Your FAST!! hehehehe


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

GREAT REPORT, NICE RED BUT VIRGINIA IS SPELT WRONG.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Report!!! That would win a tourney!


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice report and that's awesome, I wanted to go to Bob Sykes but my friend wanted to go out in a boat. I always have luck at Bob Sykes and we ended up not catching much in the boat.

Ted


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, that is awesome, reminds me of my Grandpa before he passed.


----------



## Fishhound (Oct 3, 2007)

> *JOHNJOHN205 (10/5/2007)*GREAT REPORT, NICE RED BUT VIRGINIA IS SPELT WRONG.


:bpts Be real careful if you're going to chastise someone..."spelt" is not a word!


----------



## tyminer (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Fishhound (10/5/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *JOHNJOHN205 (10/5/2007)*GREAT REPORT, NICE RED BUT VIRGINIA IS SPELT WRONG.
> ...


oke :looser :bpts


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

nice red


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

nice fish!:bowdown i bet that was an awesome fight!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Way to go "Pete". Hope I can land one at 90's!!!:clap:clap. and to Charlie for being the pier mate:bowdown.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Great catch Pete. I bet you know a few ways to introduce him to the iron skillet....tasty eats.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a nice red. CONGRATULATIONS! :clap


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

Real nice fish there. have not caught a red in a while just been slow on the base lately.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

There isn't many words that really describe it,but awesome comes to mind alot.I give a big :bowdown to anyone taking the time with family like that.Great fish,i hope you catch many more!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent catch Pete, and way to go Charlie. I hope someone will fish with me when Im 90.:bowdown


----------



## B3245 (Oct 1, 2007)

AHHH, 

sweet report. reminds me of me and my papoo...:angel


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice:clap


----------



## RedfishHunter (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on the nice fish. Glad you guys had a good time.


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice job Peter .Great to be able to take it home for supper


----------



## granddaughter (Oct 9, 2007)

*Congrats Grandpa!!! I am so proud!! You and Charlie will have to give Patrick some pointers on fishing the next time we are home!! I love you!*


----------



## hooked again (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish:clap:clap:clap:bowdown


----------



## granddaughter (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Pete, Patrick here...That's a great fish! When do I get to go with you guys???? Love, Patrick


----------



## tmgrimm2 (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go Pete - never caught a red before...only get to fish the gulf once or twice a year. Hope to move there in a few years???  May God Bless you with many more years and fish like that!!! Toby


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job Mr. Pete!!:bowdown


----------

